# Channel Master 1.2m dish arms



## mm1

I really need a favor from someone that has a Channel Master 1.2m offset dish. I bought this dish last Friday for $10 but it was missing the lnb support arms. If someone has this dish, can you measure the two side and bottom support arms so I can build replacements? I plan on using metal conduit but I need a baseline measurement to find the correct focal point. I don't want to spend days using the trial and error method. I have searched google but only found the spec sheet and it doesn't have the measurements. This will truely be a big favor for me.

Here is a picture of the dish.


----------



## videobruce

Have you contacted Andrew?
Where did they get the dish from?


----------



## mm1

I purchased the arms from Dow Electronics for $14. They are the NA distributor for Channel Master/Andrews. I was going to make them but for $14 + $8 shipping, why bother.


----------



## Richard King

> for $14 + $8 shipping, why bother


You have to be able to accept challenges in life.  Good find on the arms. I am surprised that you found them so cheaply. Congrats and good luck with the dish.


----------



## kenglish

Wish I had seen this info a year ago. CM told me no one carries any parts for their stuff. Finally had to trash the dish


----------

